# Droid 3 Soak Test to Start



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

According to this article on droid-life.com there should be a soak test starting within the next couple of days and then the update should come out to all D3 users. Great and exciting news!

Article courtesy of droid-life: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/06/droid3-update-coming-this-month-soak-test-set-to-begin/


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I received an invite for the Soak this morning. I'm waiting to get the .zip and when I do I will be uploading it here and XDA provided that no one else has at that time. The word on the street is that this update WILL patch the exploit and REMOVE ROOT. Do not flash this until it has been confirmed rootable.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweet looking forward to busting it open and looking at it.


----------



## shawn13165 (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anybody know if the soak test actually started? Or when it will be?


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in it, nothing from Moto in a week now...


----------

